# Comparable quality / durability, yet larger size than Continental GP 4-Season



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to sort out my tires for a possible tour across the America this summer. Last spring I picked up 28mm Continental Grand Prix 4-Seasons with Vectran, which were nothing short of superb. Used them for club rides, loaded multi-day tours with rear rack/panniers & handlebar bag, and training rides...in both sun & torrential rain. Rides were in NYC, NJ and upstate NY. Only 1 flat, which was in the beginning of January, where I pinch flatted from hitting an expansion joint on a bridge (my error). In addition to the durability, I really like the ride quality of the 4-Seasons too.

However, I'll probably be taking another 5-8lbs of gear/clothing (tent, sleeping bag, air-mat). I was thinking I MAY want a slightly larger tire, as in 30-32mm, but not sure what would be comparable to the GP 4-Seasons, in terms of durability and ride quality. 

Any insight & opinions would be welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Richard L (Jun 16, 2014)

Rivendell's Jack Brown tires might be worth a look.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

27mm Pave Vittorias. I started using these instead of the All Season after 3 side wall cuts. Ride better, stick better, so far about the flat resistance which I agree is good on the GP4All Seasons.

As to the side wall cuts, my choice of shortCUTs maybe, although my wife did cut one of the 3 on a curb stop leaving a parking area with a water fountain we stopped at.

The Pave sit out a little bigger than the All Seasons on the wider rim I run them on. 28 Conti=27, 27 Pave=28m go figure.

The Conti feels like a 25 to me, the Pave feel like a 30 if I was to be analogous.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Although they're currently only announceware, Conti is coming out with a 32mm size of the GP 4-Seasons. 

You may have some time yet to wait it out.

I'd been waiting over a year for the 28mm size of the GP 4000S II, and suddenly last month, I could buy them. So I did. Can't put them on yet until the studded snows come off the bike, but I own them.

The 32mm 4-Seasons were announced at the same time, so maybe they're not too far behind.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

brucew said:


> Although they're currently only announceware, Conti is coming out with a 32mm size of the GP 4-Seasons.


Bigger tire, rounder more protruding sidewall... fragile sidewall as compared to most... hmmm.

I wonder if the build will be the same, and weight commensurate..


Well, thanks for that info. Conti site shows them @ 320grams folding, same info on the construction as the smaller sizes...


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmm, never knew Rivendell made tires. The Jack Brown "blue" version look sweet. I'm worried about them being 33.33 though. Moots says that 32mm are the max size for my bike, while running full fenders. Anyone know the actual measurement of the Jack Browns, mounted on a 25mm rim? (I'm running H+son Archetype rims)

That is awesome news regarding the GP 4-Seasons being released in 32mm! Thanks for the heads up, Bruce! 

I've never had any sidewall issues on the 4-Seasons. Robt57, were your sidewall issues on the Vectran models?

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

robt57 said:


> Bigger tire, rounder more protruding sidewall... fragile sidewall as compared to most... hmmm.
> 
> I wonder if the build will be the same, and weight commensurate..
> 
> ...


Sounds like your thinking 4000S

4-seasons have reinforced sidewalls like the gatorskin


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

tednugent said:


> Sounds like your thinking 4000S
> 
> 4-seasons have reinforced sidewalls like the gatorskin


Nah, I know my GPs very well. I do use the 4KS Chili in 23 and 25 for cleaner road riding. 

The Duraskin mesh over an otherwise fairly delicate sidewall in my experience, just tears easily upon any abrasion as does the sidewall, albeit perhaps less so.

I got the All Seasons originally for winter use, and came to like them a lot and put them on a few bikes. But I learned although the tread is very durable, and the flat resistance is among the best I have experienced.. As I said, I got 3 with cut sidewalls.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

willstylez said:


> Hmmm, never knew Rivendell made tires.


Made in Japan by Panaracer I believe.




> I've never had any sidewall issues on the 4-Seasons. Robt57, were your sidewall issues on the Vectran models?


Yes, but I readily admit pushing them on gravel perhaps more than I should have once I saw how well the tread handled the point rocks.

But again, I watched my wife graze off the curb stop and almost fall and cut one of the three sited. Googling will show clearly I am not alone regarding the sidewalls.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Bruce, just to follow up, BikeTiresDirect.com will take stock in the 32mm GP 4-Seasons on March 1st!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I knew they couldn't be far behind. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

It sounds like you'll be travelling light, only 5 to 10 pounds in gear is nothing for touring. The Conti's won't wear a well for the kind of riding you'll be doing, you'll be replacing those tires at the very least about the 1/2 way mark. I suggest the Panaracer Pasela TG and their sizes are vast including 32, plus they're less expensive than the Conti, they wear like iron, more durable than Conti, and are less likely to have flats than the Conti, plus they have a tread in case you get into some gravel or dirt.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

froze said:


> It sounds like you'll be travelling light, only 5 to 10 pounds in gear is nothing for touring.


*Another* 5-8 pounds.

Op, if you thought the 4 seasons were superb I'd stick with them. 5-8 pounds isn't going to make much difference.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Jay Strongbow said:


> *Another* 5-8 pounds.
> 
> Op, if you thought the 4 seasons were superb I'd stick with them. 5-8 pounds isn't going to make much difference.


How much weight total including bike, rider and gear will he be using? for some reason I can't find that post showing that. This is important because the 4 Seasons tire is NOT for loaded touring.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I was going to recommend the vittoria randoneur hyper or whatever the lighter vit rando option is called these days. I thought it was a very well rolling tire with a lot of puncture resistance and plenty of grip.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Guys....thanks for the replies.

Just to clarify a few things. I'll be using rear panniers, medium size front triangle frame pack (haven't purchased yet, but probably Jandd), and a handlebar bag. Thus far, I've done some test rides (100-250 mile multi-day rides) using the rear panniers & handlebar bag. I've loaded my panniers and handlebar bag with the items I'll most likely be taking along (sans tent / mat / sleeping bag (haven't purchased yet) ---- hence the additional 5-8 lbs). Honestly, I've never weighed my bike OR the loaded gear bags. But I think the additional 5-8lbs, on top of the unknown weight I've already tested, is accurate, from my research of those particular items. Since the tires were successful while testing them this past summer, I know I could just add a bit more weight and wing it. However, it never hurts to ask....and luckily, through this post, I think I'll just try the GP 4-Seasons in 32mm.

I plan to move my tools / hygiene items from my panniers into the frame pack, which should offset the additional weight of the tent / mat / sleeping bag on the rear tire.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Just following up, regarding my tire choice. Looks like the GP 4-Seasons release date keeps getting pushed back. Therefore, after much consideration (& research), and the recommendation of Richard L, I ordered a set of Rivendell Jack Brown Green this past weekend.

Cheers


----------

